# rocklane riding centre ivinghoe aston



## cas1966 (23 January 2015)

has anyone been a livery here? I am going to view the yard this weekend and would like to know a little about them as I dont want to move my horse to somewhere unsuitable - or can anyone recommend any diy yards in that area I could look at aswell

thanks in advance

Cath


----------



## happyrider1234 (24 January 2015)

Hello,

I've been riding at Rocklane for quite some time - I don't have my own horse.  
Everyone there is really nice, and very into their horses!  It is a really down-to-earth atmosphere and they really seem to understand horses - I have learnt lots from them.  
It is a lovely, peaceful area too.  I hope your visit goes well.

Happy riding


----------



## Suec04 (25 January 2015)

I used to ride there many years ago and it was lovely. I used to ride one of the working liveries and they used to let me tack him up as well. they had a lovely outdoor school too if I remember correctly. no idea what its like now though


----------



## Sealine (26 January 2015)

OP - I suggest you put this in the East of England region as you may get some more replies.


----------



## cas1966 (26 January 2015)

thanks for you replies, much appreciated I viewed the yard on sunday but sadly dont think its the right yard for me and my girl so I will keep looking


----------

